# What do you wear in the kitchen?



## leeniek

Kitchens vary when it comes to dress I know but for the most part each kitchen has its own uniform. I interviewed a guy today (KM was off and I had to do it) and he seemed surprised that all of us wear chef coats and hairnets and hats... so I asked him at his current job what they wear and his reply was... whatever we want. I found that kind of interesting as I have always had to wear some kind of uniform no matter where I was working at the time so I was wondering.. how do you dress in your kitchen and is it an open or closed one?


I've worked in both open and closed kitchens and in three of the kitchens (including the one I am in now) I have always worn whites. The hospital was their uniform issue (kitchen scrubs) and when i was at the cafe it was a red tshirt with the cafe logo on it and black bottoms and shoes. Currently I'm in an open kitchen and we wear chef jackets, black chef pants and caps. Not baseball caps but the fabric ones... sorry I forget the name of them!


----------



## shipscook

No code, just look professional--it's pretty much my galley unless I screw up?
I wear checks, white polo shirt, black Danskos, kerchief or baseball cap. Have cooks coats on board but depending on where we are they can be too hot.
My second wears black pants, gray polo shirts, black clogs, kerchiefs.


----------



## dishdave

In the past I have mostly worked in open kitchens (pizzerias) and have usually worn whatever T-shirt has been provided to me, sneakers, whatever kind of pants or shorts (these are covered from view by a folded apron) and a baseball cap. 

At my current job, I typically wear cargo pants or Dickies, Birkis clogs, a white jacket with a folded apron tied over w/ hanging side towel and a bandanna. It is a closed kitchen but I occasionally walk into the dining room, either to run a salad out to the window or grab something to drink. We don't really have a set 'dress code' so long as you look 'clean'. I suppose it's pretty standard dress for a closed kitchen, I just can't handle chef's pants. ugh.


----------



## pembroke

I provide great uniforms for my chefs, below is a link to a recent photo I took last week at a local competition.










http://www.cheftalk.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=1804&cat=518


----------



## adaml

Checks, black clogs, white coat, blue apron.


----------



## leeniek

Very professional looking.. I like it! Our uniforms are similar to yours.. at some point I'll get some pictures on here...


----------



## leeniek

I think as long as a kitchen looks professional that's what matters the most. The way our place is set up is that as soon as they walk in the door they see the kitchen so we have to look clean and professional at all times. We have a good crew and we work well together and it's not uncommon for us to be laughing as we work and customers have commented that the kitchen seems so happy but when the stuff hits the fan we all buckle down and get it done.


----------



## jim berman

White coat, black pants, black apron, non-slip shoes. And everything that can be ironed, better be ironed! MY credo: Want to act professional? You have to look professional.


----------



## leeniek

Very nice, Jim!


----------



## jordanm

At school, Skullcap, Neckerchief, Long Sleeve Double Breasted Jacket, Checks, Black Leather Enclosed Shoes.
At work,(open kitchen) Jacket, checks, any safe enclosed shoes (everyone apart from the sous wears trainers he wears birks)


----------



## pembroke

how did you get the actual photo to display? Is there a file size limit? I've tried without any luck..


----------



## jim berman

I dropped it in your post for you.


----------



## chefboyarg

I'm in an open kitchen now. Most of the crew wears jeans, chef's coat and a black apron. I rock the checks just cause it feels like I'm working in PJ bottoms. They're SO comfortable!


----------



## chefhow

In the lab I wear a chef tunic, no plastic no buttons only snaps(GMP's) and black pants with black shoes(steel toed), when I go out to see customers its a formal coat, slacks and shoes. When I had my own place it was short sleeve coats for all the cooks that I provided, checks and black shoes.


----------



## bughut

Everyday whites and checks... BUT my kitchen is 7 steps from the house and on big event days I've opened the kitchen at 4am in my dressing gown and slippers to get things started... Not a pretty sight, but then nobody's about.Including EHO so what the hey


----------



## leeniek

I can just imagine you in your slippers in the kitchen Bughut! That would be a funny sight but you have to do what you have to do to get the job done.

I love chef pants... they are so comfy! We don't wear the checks but the baggy black pants and I don't get mine from the supplier we use... I find the womens pants aren't the best so i go to a uniform store and get mine. The ones I like are made by premium uniforms and they're called chef's choice. Nice wide waistband, baggy but tapers nicely at the ankle...


----------



## just jim

Apparently my poor attempt at humor wasn't appreciated.
:roll:

Oh well.

I wear black Chefwear cargo pants, navy blue chef coat, birkie londons on the feet.
My Sous Chefs wear the same coat, all other cooks wear white chef coats.
All coats have the company logo embroidered above the left breast pocket, though I occasionally wear my own stuff without the logo.


----------



## iconoclast

chef whites & jeans... open.


----------



## cape chef

Some of my students. :smoking:


----------



## john blaze

I have a dress code at my current place,chef coat either checks or black pants non slip shoes that are black apron,all black baseball cap or black /white chefs beenie,flop hat or toke.My last kitchen was open with no dress code.Personaly my dress at work i see as functional i like hat or hanker chief on my head preferably hankerchief i find it keeps the sweat out of my eyes and off plates the best a full sleeve chef coat with breast pocket therm and pen holders on the arm a bistro apron cause of the pockets on the front the pen holder an the pocket holds a grill lighter perfectly.six towels hangin around me from my apron (dont know about your kitchen but towels are a hot commodity ,gettin stolen if left lying around what gets my goat its always when i need it the most.)chefs pants with cargo pockets (never shorts i dont care how hot it is ive slopped the contents of a ten gallon stock pot on my legs before hurt bad enough with pants forget on bare skin ouch.)i like pockets lots of pockets,basicaly as close to a walking kitchen as possible.i keep a bio therm,tasting spoons,small peeler recipies guest check book for notes or on the fly prep lists, gloves,pen and sharpy marker at all times just some tools ive become accustomed to having on my person or quick access too.might seem extreme but it just makes my life easier.


----------



## iconoclast

do ppl wear toques these days? i cant recall the last time i actually seen one of those in action...


----------



## buonaboy

Black Chef coat, blue jeans, dansko's and black bistro apron, oh, and a "**** hat" you know, the kind of cap that snaps down in the front. Except in the summer, when I wear a straw "pork-pie" hat.


----------



## coulis-o

in the kitchen i wear

black le chef trousers
white long sleeve le chef jacket
black le chef cap with logo
black apron


----------



## discgolfjoe

Closed kitchen for me, but I do spend some time out front shmoozing tables and running the occasional plate. The dress code is really relaxed. As long as your wearing a chef coat, you're good to go. I usually wear black jackets, black Dickies, black shoes, and a black skullcap/commis hat. If I know I'm not going to be running all over the club and I'm feeling lazy, I'll go with a short sleeve jacket and blue jeans with a bandana on the head. If I'm working a banquet where I know I'm out front, I'll go with a nice, white, pressed jacket, classic check pants or something stripey and a black waist apron.

There's plans for shorts in the summer time. I'm not too sure how I feel about that....


----------



## chefguy

white coat easily get dirty...


----------



## kalach

-
I see that as motivation to work neat and tidy. I usually just wear a t-shirt during prep then change into my jacket before service starts and on most days (unless it gets completely hectic) I'm still spotless at the end of the night


----------



## chefray

White full sleeve jacket, black or houndstooth trousers, bandana and toque/skullcap(depending on the weather), and Dickies sneakers if I know I'm BOH all night and Danskos if I know I'll be in and out into the dining room(they look nicer).


----------



## lefty

I, too, find women's chefwear to be subpar. I usually go for plain black hospital scrubs- the drawstring waist is way better than elastic without losing any functionality, the material is just as heavy duty, and they're (slightly) more flattering.


----------



## just jim

A white coat attracts marinara like a magnet attracts steel.
I swear I don't have to be in the same room, but I'll find a spot on my coat.


----------



## mwhitehair

Wherever I work, I always find myself in a White double-breast (Long Sleeve), a White Bistro apron, Black Pants and Croc's.


----------



## mark l

Black Clogs, Chalk Stripe Pants, White Jacket when in the window and floor, Black when I am prepping and in the morning. Baseball Cap with company logo. Would prefer skull caps to make the kitchen look more clean cut.


----------



## leeniek

I prefer skull caps too but we can either were those or ball caps with the logo on them. It's funny... most of the cooks are trading in their skull caps for ball caps.. I won't be one of them though... I hate ball caps with a passion!


----------



## lentil

And that's the exact reason I hate checks. Them make me feel so sloppy and underdressed. So we wear jeans.

Nice looking crews, guys!


----------



## littleladychef

I don't know about other female chefs but I personally like the cool, comfortable feel of 100% cotton chef jackets. My other preferences are A) light colors like pink, or anything but the standard, textbook-like WHITE, B) women's as opposed to the ill-fitting unisex that makes you feel like you're cross-dressed, C) knot buttons or cloth-covered buttons and D) XS although this size is not in high demand. I'm hoping manufacturers will soon realize that chefs come in all sizes and shapes.


----------



## paulgreen3

Shannon Reed, coats. She designs chef uniforms in Boston and they are top notch. Her coats for women are very popular.

I always work in classic white coat, black trousers. I keep a crisply starched coat for FOH.

P.S. I have NO affiliation with Shannon Reed.


----------



## rose789

black cuff and Saika apron

TaylorMade R7 CGB MAX Iron Set 
TaylorMade R7 Iron Set


----------



## damack

closed kitchen.  white jacked with logo on it, and any chef pants i have so ill wear chex or stripes, and no hat


----------



## leeniek

If I have to go to the FOH I remove my apron and then I look crisp and clean.  I had to help the owner do expo on Sunday and I removed my apron for that as diners would see me.


----------



## theob

Everywhere I've ever worked has been a variation of the usual kitchen whites. Black or Checked pants, Chef coat, pillbox hat(some places allowed you hatless if you had a shaved head anyway), nonslips, apron.


----------



## chefbillyb

The Chef jacket must have been designed in Alaska, who the **** would think of designing a long sleeve, heavy jacket, to work on a front line that is hotter than ****. No wonder why Chefs work in the office so much, we pass down the Chef jacket Tradition to our line cooks, so their ****ed off all the time. Did any one ever notice the dishwasher is singing and having a great time, no worries, always gets his breaks, short sleeve shirt, Boston Red Sox cap, happier than a pig in ****............Chef Bill


----------



## chefjeny

I have to say, the good thing about being a Private Chef is that I don't have to wear the Chef Jacket unless it's upon request. I don't miss those days of sweating 10 pounds off a day from a 10 hour shift in the kitchen. Chef Bill, you are so right about your Alaska theory and don't even get me started with the happy dishwasher. Ha!


----------



## theob

Dear god. You might be on to something, Bill.


----------



## rouxfuss

I am a private chef also and only wear the costume upon request. Usually I work in chinos,polo,apron and clogs. Life is good


----------



## pembroke

*short sleeve jackets = happy chefs! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif*


----------



## chefbillyb

Again, it takes England to show us cool kitchen attire. Now if they could tell me why Chicken Tikka Marsala is the National dish....................


----------



## kristen22

I WARE MY CHEF WHITS  HAIR NET AND HAT  STEAL TOES SHOES     CHE PANTS  AND SCOKS UP 2 MY  LEG  AND I HAVE TO IRON THEM


----------



## pembroke

ChefBillyB said:


> Again, it takes England to show us cool kitchen attire. Now if they could tell me why Chicken Tikka Marsala is the National dish....................


Hahahaha!/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif ChefBillyB, I honesty, could not start to explain the UK's love for curry! I grew up in Oregon and love Japanese, French, Italian and Mexican food, curry is horrid! IMHO/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## chefbillyb

Pembroke, you are so right, I ate in India Indian Restaurants in Scotland, and through out England. the rest of the time I was trying all the beer in the Pubs.I think in Oregon we think a Indian restaurants is like Cowboy and Indian,  ............................Chef Bill


----------



## rabicamail

When i look the chiefs with uniform they look quite professional and i like to eat in the place with well dressed people.


----------



## damack

ya some of the people i have worked with i dont understand how they fit all the pearcings on there face or gadge holes in there ears i just dont get and it doesn't look good ether


----------



## chefray

rabicamail said:


> When i look the chiefs with uniform they look quite professional and i like to eat in the place with well dressed people.


I'm not fond of that look either. I don't even like for women to wear ear rings in my kitchen. I've had a young lady lose one into a pot of stock before and it just didn't seem sanitary to me since then.


----------



## leeniek

ChefRay said:


> I'm not fond of that look either. I don't even like for women to wear ear rings in my kitchen. I've had a young lady lose one into a pot of stock before and it just didn't seem sanitary to me since then.


We're not allowed to wear any jewellery in the kitchen at all.. not even our watches or wedding rings.


----------



## chefray

leeniek said:


> We're not allowed to wear any jewellery in the kitchen at all.. not even our watches or wedding rings.


I'll give a watch, because timing is needed for some dishes, and a wedding ring, as long as it has no stones to fall out.


----------



## leeniek

My wedding ring has stones in it so it would have to come off in your kitchen, Ray.  I think a watch is reasonable, but their thinking is we have a clock in the kitchen that is in plain sight of all of us and timers available for anyone who needs them.


----------



## bughut

> Again, it takes England to show us cool kitchen attire. Now if they could tell me why Chicken Tikka Marsala is the National dish....................


 They did look good eh? n BTW, Chicken tikka massala may be a cliche in the UK, but it's a fab dish, done right

As far as jewelery is concerned, Rings can b strung on your apron strings, ..Traditional. Earrings are a no no.IMO as are piercings. Tattoos, well thats personal


----------



## coulis-o

on a good day at work i often wear the food i am cooking /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## chefray

leeniek said:


> My wedding ring has stones in it so it would have to come off in your kitchen, Ray. I think a watch is reasonable, but their thinking is we have a clock in the kitchen that is in plain sight of all of us and timers available for anyone who needs them.


I actually have a work wedding ring. My normal one has three diamonds in a recess in the band. So as not to break my own rule or my wife's preference that I never be without my ring, I got a plain tungsten band for work.


----------



## chefray

bughut said:


> They did look good eh? n BTW, Chicken tikka massala may be a cliche in the UK, but it's a fab dish, done right
> 
> As far as jewelery is concerned, Rings can b strung on your apron strings, ..Traditional. Earrings are a no no.IMO as are piercings. Tattoos, well thats personal


I have no problem with tattoos. If they come past the end of a full sleeved jacket, no going into the dining room for table carving. Other than that, I don't care either way.


----------



## seabeecook

I work as the chef in a drug and alcohol rehabilitation facility.

Since my employer doesn't provide uniforms, I wear my own short-sleeve white chef coats and colored aprons. I wear slacks and SFC low-cut shoes as the dress code prohibits blue jeans (except Friday) and tennis shoes. 

I plan on buying some colored chef coats with the company logo over the left pocket to look more professional.


----------



## rabicamail

I would go with professional wear simply because you want to make a good impression on the faculty that may be there.
but when i am in my own kitchen  a apron will be fine.


----------



## lloydbraun

baseball hat, checks, white button-up(like dishwashers wear - yeah i know), crocs


----------



## zane

Edit: It was only after I responded that I noticed this was in the professional section, please forgive me for posting in it. (I dont see a delete feature)

Sorry to bring this back from the dead but I was searching for something and found this topic.

School: Black shoes, checkered pants, white jacket, white apron, white hat.

Reading this topic makes me wonder...why don't a lot of chefs or kitchens wear/allow black chef jackets? I always thought it looks nicer then white but from this topic it seems its not used much.


----------



## boar_d_laze

Never work the fry-o-lator in the nude.

Don't ask.

BDL


----------



## kyheirloomer

Thanks a lot, BDL.

You wanna come over and clean the coffee off the monitor? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/redface.gif


----------



## chefedb

If you do work in nude (They do in Key West FL) please wear a bib apron and face foward don;t turn around  !!!!!!!????????


----------



## leeniek

Ed Buchanan said:


> If you do work in nude (They do in Key West FL) please wear a bib apron and face foward don;t turn around !!!!!!!????????


Do they???

At least wear boxers men so we don't get an eyeful and ladies.. a tank top and boxers underneath the bib aprons are a must!


----------



## junglist

> If you do work in nude (They do in Key West FL) please wear a bib apron and face foward don;t turn around !!!!!!!????????


And don't forget to bend at the knees >.>;

Most of my prior jobs was chef coats, checks, chef bands and bandanas, and slip-resistant shoes. My last job we had to wear company issued skull caps, black pants, and company gear that we had to pay out of pocket for: coats, shoes, and aprons (which were way short, felt like I was wearing a mini-skirt). We also couldn't use kitchen towels or dial thermometers either; I felt like I was in a third-world country there.

At my present job only me and the head chef wear chef coats and non-slip shoes; she sports the dickies and I wear checks. I'm the only one that wears any headgear; everyone else has t-shirts, jeans, and sneakers on.


----------



## leeniek

Junglist said:


> And don't forget to bend at the knees >.>;


Oh please yes bend at the knees!!

This thread has me thinking of all of the cooks who like to be "hip" and do the pants down as low as they can be crotch at the knees thing in the kitchen.. is it just me or does anyone else have an overwheming desire to "pants" them?? I've seen enough boxers and briefs when the guys bend over to last me a lifetime!


----------



## chefboyarg

Haha...boxers and briefs? How about ass cracks? That makes me want to throw a piece of diced green onion down there. There's a reason there's a drawstring on chef's pants. Keep em tight!


----------



## durangojo

blood, sweat, tears and good shoes! interesting visuals, chefs.....

joey


----------



## petalsandcoco

I wear all white, pink crocs.


----------



## gypsy2727

I don't go anywhere without my black Birkenstocks

I am not a fan anymore of the big jammy pants...I like to be comfortable these days in my own jeans,shorts and my black chef coat...(big fan of black)...I'm not corporate anymore...

and you can check the movie by the quote thread in case you missed this one...lol /img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif


----------



## Guest

street clothes, hair net, rubber gloves, bib apron, steel toe, slip resistant boots.


----------



## chefelle

I wear red chef's coats from Chefwear....they make some nice jackets for women and I especially like the cut of this particular jacket I am wearing now.  With the jackets I wear black pin striped dress pants from Mark's Work Warehouse, a black bistro apron, and black kitchen clogs. 

I find no matter what I wear CHOCOLATE always finds me.


----------



## janeclark78

I make sure that my arms are uncovered so it always has to be short-sleeve shirt. wrap-around apron of course. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## skatz85

both of my jobs i wear a chef coat, and checkered pants with no slip shoes kind of the standard really. one of the jobs u can wear a black shirt but i still wear my coat. and both u have to wear a hat or skull cap.


----------



## foodpump

Clothes.  Always clothes in the kitchen...............


----------



## chefelle

Good advice, Foodpump!


----------



## tigerwoman

costco is now selling dansko backed clogs for $69.  got all my industry friends excited when I posted a photo on facebook.


----------



## caterchef

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif I wear a chef's hat, a white dress shirt, a black tie, black pants and a double breasted chef's coat (open like a suit coat) To see what a professional chef looks like, look inside Chef Louis P.De Gouy's book "The Gold Cook Book" ( The Chef of Waldorf Astoria circa 1930's) the man I respected enough to want to be just like him. I was proud of my hat and coat then before the Television started making the profession look like clowns. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/frown.gif


----------



## janeclark78

sometimes kitchen floors can be slippery due to some liquid spills such as sauces etc. aside from apron, i also wear Crocs shoes. i feel so comfortable wearing this, cause it is light. walking/running here in there is no problem.


----------



## zane

I read somewhere (I think Marco White wrote it) that chefs shouldn't wear underwear because it causes "chefs ass". I don't know if I should take that seriously or not.


----------



## cookpiper

i usually wear anything in white for the upper with a black or khaki pants to match and a piece of apron... and this one. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif


----------



## cheesenbacon

I'm all about comfort and being professional.

CLEAN coat daily, chef pants (personal preference in style and color doesn't matter to me), clogs, and anything on the head that isn't retarded, or standing out.  Whatever might be comfortable, and serves the purpose.

As far as MY kitchen goes right now?... Clogs, clean coats daily, black pants (or some variation), and hat provided so everybody looks the same. 

My personal preference (if I owned the place) would be a parameter for each item.  As long as everyone looks at least similar (mainly variations only with pants), professional, and comfortable!  Take pride in what you do, and what you look like.  Only pros here.  8^)


----------



## cheesenbacon

Sometimes, however, I wear a 3-piece suit and flip-flops too....   8^)


----------



## leeniek

I'm not looking forward to tomorrow.. silly me did alot of walking in apparently not broken in enough shoes and I have some blisters brewing that are going to hurt like an s o b tomorrow.  I do like the baggy pants and every day I wear a fresh uniform.  My clogs are showing signs of wear and that doesn't impress me so I think I'll be shopping for a new pair on Thursday or Friday.


----------



## cheesenbacon

Check Amazon.  They have lots of clogs.  Those gel inserts are nice too if you get a size or two larger.


----------



## leeniek

Thanks Cheese...I have weird feet so trying shoes on in person is the way to go for me...


----------



## cheesenbacon

I feel the same way.  When you buy the same thing a few times though, you figure it out. 

But I totally agree.  You have to actually feel it the first time. 

8^)


----------



## kellyhilson

This is very simple and good way to wear anything in kitchen what we want. It's not necessary that we should wear white dress in kitchen or some black pant. Such a lovely idea. Thanks for sharing!!!!

Restaurant and Bar


----------



## georgia matthew

hey chefs hope your businesses are going well


----------



## georgia matthew

this is good information but i suggest to maybe you should do some research and tell the readers more on what we wear like for instants leather shoes and a hair net or hat also you could of said that we wear long pants and long sleeve shirts with cuffs rolled up/img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif


----------



## alaminute

Blue apron for life.


----------



## cheftomlangdon

When I worked at savoy it was ankle length white aprons tall hats, neckachifes the lot! I lived it at the time. But now I'm all about the blue butchers apron and black skull cap. It really does depend on what you are cooking.


----------



## pollopicu

paulgreen3 said:


> Shannon Reed, coats. She designs chef uniforms in Boston and they are top notch. Her coats for women are very popular.
> 
> I always work in classic white coat, black trousers. I keep a crisply starched coat for FOH.
> 
> P.S. I have NO affiliation with Shannon Reed.


I like the Sharon Reed designs, but the prices infuriate me. Tell me what chef can afford that much for just one chef jacket that's going to get trashed in a month.

I actually emailed them about it, and they never even responded to me.

I wear 100% cotton women's fitted chef jacket, black slacks or capris. and leather clogs.


----------



## chef torrie

In the kitchen Marcus samuelsson by Mozo shoes(if you havnt heard of them check them out they are awesome), black pants, black coat black skully. If I'm going to be in the dining room, black birkenstocks, black pants, starched gleaming white coat with navy piping and embroidery.


----------



## PearlC

shipscook said:


> No code, just look professional--it's pretty much my galley unless I screw up?
> I wear checks, white polo shirt, black Danskos, kerchief or baseball cap. Have cooks coats on board but depending on where we are they can be too hot.
> My second wears black pants, gray polo shirts, black clogs, kerchiefs.


H


----------



## PearlC

I'm a female "volunteer" at an American legion post... I was told on Sat. I can no longer wear a tank top... Is that a "regulation" does anyone know? 
I've been wearing them since it got really hot and was ultimately told I can no longer wear one... I'm upset but if it's a "regulation" I then I'll stop, and if not I'll just let the kitchen manager know I won't be putting a sleeved shirt on!


----------



## chefwriter

The only way to know is to ask the local health department if it's a regulation in your area. 
You put quotation marks around volunteer. Are you not a volunteer or something else? 
Because regulation or not, if the person who runs the kitchen says no, then it's no. 
Personally I really don't like to see tank tops in the kitchen, regulations or not. I know it's hot in the kitchen but there are limits.
There are plenty of short sleeved cotton shirts that won't trap the heat.


----------



## linecookliz

I've worked in 1 closed and 2 open kitchens. All wanted me to wear black, have my hair up and have black non-slip shoes.


----------



## Chrisopotamus

Add on question: Were the staff responsible for washing their own aprons and the rest of it? Or did the laundry service do it?


----------



## justacook415

due to having students often coming in to stage and work, they mostly wear their school uniform. rest of staff wear dishwasher shirt, snappies! i myself being the jeje and douche i am i wear a button down shirt. if im trying to channel my saison chef Skenes look i'll throw on a scarf!!


----------



## capecodchef

Wait.....You guys wear clothes?


----------



## foodpump

Do kilts count as clothes?


----------

